# "All resources are being used for a network operation"



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't watch live TV at all, not one station. I can watch recorded shows from today and before, though. I tried calling DirecTV and get the same message!!! What's goin on? How do I clear this?

Not that big of a deal, since I do want to watch my recorded shows at the moment. But, I need to know what's going on this is a problem for me if I'm done watching my recorded shows. I've been a DirecTV customer for over 15 years and have NEVER seen this message.

EDIT: Got it figured out. Didn't notice all 5 of my options to record shows were being used up at the time. It's now back to normal.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a terrible error message, you'd think they'd work to improve their error messages for the savings in calls they'd get. How hard would it be to say something like "All 5 tuners in your Genie are currently in use for scheduled recordings or by clients viewing live TV. You can still watch recorded content in the meantime."


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I am convinced that the error messages and instruction manuals are written by people whose native language is not English.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just curious but wouldn't you have noticed all 5 tuners were being used and 5 shows recording while viewing your play list?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not to mention that screen comes on detailing what each client and/or Genie is doing...


----------

